# introduction



## Sonic (Mar 9, 2009)

Is it safe to try to introduce a hedgehog to a chinchilla? My bro just got a new chin chin and he is SO CUTE!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Absolutely not! There is nothing to gain for anyone by introducing them. It's very possible for them to hurt each other, or get each other sick.

Regardless if it's safe or not (which it isn't) you should be quarantining your chin from any other animals for several weeks.


----------

